
Top Networking Features in Windows Server 2019: #10 Accurate Network Time - cmkpl
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/networking/2018/07/18/top10-ws2019-hatime/
======
nayuki
The blog article title is a bit opaque, but a major topic is about handling
leap seconds correctly. The other topic is about synchronization and
traceability.

